# Apivar strips experation date



## Scitfrostbite (Aug 15, 2015)

I just ordered a 10 pack of Apivar strips for the fall mite treatment. I only need four strips for the one hive I have. I'm hoping unopened packets of strips will keep to next season. I can't find any info online about the shelf life of the strips. Does anyone know how long they keep? Thanks


----------



## Pooh Bear (Jun 19, 2015)

Following this


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

there is a note on the package I have that says look on the back or end of the package.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This page from a New Zealand Apivar site says unopened packages have a shelf life of 2 years:

http://www.apivar.co.nz/


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

If you can find a way to seal the remaining strips in an airtight container of some sort, I think they would survive until next year. If left in the open and allowed access to
ambient air then they probably will not be as effective. The shelf life of 2 years is on an "unopened" package.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I had strips left over last fall too. I just put them back into the foil pack, squeezed out the air, folded over the top, and then put them in a zip loc. They worked just fine when I used the rest this past spring.


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

Add me to the list of having some leftover from last year. I put mine in a foodsaver bag and used the machine to suck out all the air and seal the bag.


----------



## Knobs (Sep 20, 2014)

Beestricken said:


> Add me to the list of having some leftover from last year. I put mine in a foodsaver bag and used the machine to suck out all the air and seal the bag.


Its probably okay since it sucking but I dont think I would use my foodsaver machine to suck out the air around pesticide strips.


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

Why, do you think it will blow it back into the next bag it seals?


----------



## Beardedbee1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ziplock bag and put them in your freezers. They keep for a very long time this way. When ready to use just let them set out and get to room temp. Ive had no trouble doing them this way


----------



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

What about MAQS strips? I ordered way too many, I think it said good for 1 year. I was planning to use the left overs this year. They're sealed and in a air tight tub.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd be careful with the MAQS. I used a batch once that were expired. So-so results. The next year I used a fresh batch. Big knockdown. Might have been chance but I won't use expired MAQS now.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

podunk said:


> What about MAQS strips? I ordered way too many, I think it said good for 1 year. I was planning to use the left overs this year. They're sealed and in a air tight tub.


they say to freeze them and they last for a long time.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Ravenseye said:


> I'd be careful with the MAQS. I used a batch once that were expired. So-so results. The next year I used a fresh batch. Big knockdown. Might have been chance but I won't use expired MAQS now.


Fridge/freeze. As long as they are white they are good- if they turn yellow, NG.


----------



## crocodilu911 (Apr 17, 2015)

the un opened package is 24 months, kept in cool dry place. les if kept in hot truck cab :0) obvious. after opening, i usually duckt tape the pack back together but i use it as soon as i can. freezer would work, but i had enough duds out of that , so if i do not use it within a resonable time(for me 1 week), i throw it out and buy a new pack in fall. when it comes to a $200 hive, i try to not be cheap about a $30 pack of medication. i can afford the medication cost, but not to loose a hive in winter because of mites. 
Apivar , the makers, sometimes will have a batch that is just an absolute dud. i had that hapen before, and lucky me, i could return the whole batch to them, and they replaced free of charge. so after aplication, please check mite count , maybe do it the day of, and then 10 days later, just to make sure it does it;s job.

i would not recomand keeping the product open too long. i have been using this for almost 10 years, and never had good results with open and resealed packs.


----------

